# Pink lump on leg?



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, I know I haven't been around much but school and work have been crazy.

Today when I got home from work I noticed this pink lump on Ryder's leg. I attached an image. Does anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

No, but I would definitely get it checked out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't tell from the pic but is it on the inside of the front leg?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A call to your Vet might be in order...I would certainly call and make an appointment and have it looked at.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I plan on getting it checked out. Unfortunately his vet is closed right now.

And yes, it's on the inside of his front right leg. It wasn't there last night and only just appeared sometime today. It looks like a pencil eraser, is completely smooth and it's hard.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Has he had any vaccinations recently? Is it warm to the touch?


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Not recently, no. He's due for his yearly checkup in June. He's been healthy and happy since his last visit.

EDIT: It's not warm.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

This definitely needs to be checked. It is probably nothing, but you have to make sure. I am currently reading a book that discusses cancer in dogs and how it has increased. Susan Lana, associate professor of oncology at Colorado State University's College of Veterinary Medicine and Biomedical Sciences says that the four most dangerous words in the English language are "Let's just watch it." Kim Selting, associate teaching professor of oncology at University of Missouri's Veterinary Medical Training Hospital, said,"Ideally, any lump or bump has a needle stuck in it at least once." (Quoted from _Pukka's Promise_ by Ted Kerasote, page 255).


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, I get that, trust me. The minute I saw it I picked up the phone to call the vet. I forgot that on Friday's they close at 6 instead of 7 though. :\


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine has a bump the same size but not the same colour. 
The vet told me it was a sebaceous cyst. But the pic you have posted looks like the bump is really bright. My malts is more of a fleshy light pink colour.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Hm. Ryder's is bright pink. I hate not knowing what's going on.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Let us know what the vet says. I'm sure it's nothing but you're right in wanting to get it checked out. Could be as simple as a bug bite. If it starts to get bigger or he gets more, I'd take him to the emg clinic. Although I'm sure you don't need to be told that. :blush:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Yes, keep us updated. As already mentioned, it could be something as simple as a bug bite.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

An insect bite perhaps? Glad you are getting it checked out. Better to be safe than sorry. You are a good Mama for spotting it so quickly. I hope it's just a bite or a benign cyst. Try not to worry too much till you find out what it is. I know we Mommies get ourselves pretty worried over our fluffs. :wub:


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll keep everyone updated, don't worry.  

I couldn't get an appointment with his vet before work today (er, yesterday seeing how it's past midnight now) but I'm going to take him in on Monday. The technician I spoke to said it sounds like it could be either a bug bite, a benign cyst, or a benign tumor, but she doesn't want to jump to conclusions. She told me to just make sure he doesn't irritate it / not pop it and he should be fine until I can get him in when they're open.

The good thing is, is that it isn't even bothering him. He doesn't chew at it, but he has licked it a couple of times but stops as soon as I tell him no. I don't even think that he realizes it's there, to be honest. I pressed into it to see if it it has changed at all (since the tech told me to) and it didn't hurt him so she said that's a great sign.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

So just to update everyone: 

I took Ryder to the vet this evening and after quite some time waiting (the appointment before me had to put down her furbaby. I heard her crying all the way from the room I was waiting in ) the vet came to see Ryder.

After doing a biopsy on the lump she came back to tell me that it's an infected Histiocytoma. Which isn't all that bad, just a couple of antibiotics and he should be good but unfortunately for my little guy it isn't that simple. She spotted a mass cell in the slide and she said that it could be cancerous but she can't run any tests on it until after the infection clears up.

So for those of you who pray, can you please keep Ry in your prayers, and hope that it isn't cancer.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Just read all this.*
*Of Course i will be PrayingFor Ryder *
*Bless you Both. Hang in there Kelley.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'll be praying for Ryder, hope when the test is able to be done it comes back, negative!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sure will be praying for your Ryder!! So hard when you have to wait on something like this to know what's what!


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks to everyone 

It is really hard. I just wish I could know now. I hate the waiting game, especially when it's something like this.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this. Waiting is indeed the worst part. Hoping to hear the test comes back negative. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said for Ry and you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the prayer, everyone. I took Ry today and the tests came back negative! He doesn't have cancer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kelley - i didn't see this until today. I'm so relieved the tests are negative. You must have been going nuts waiting. So what is a Histiocytoma? Is it just a growth or does it come from a bite or something else? How is it now...is it getting smaller? So glad Ryder's okay and great mommy job of getting it looked into right away. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay!!!!!:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
Great news!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so very happy at this WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!!:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesome news!!!!! So happy to hear he is going to be just fine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Since you live in Florida, it could be an ant bite, but I would definitely go have it checked out.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What fantastic news!! So happy for you! :aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fantastic news. I know you are full of relief!


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

So happy to hear it's negative! I'm sure you could not stop kissing him


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Kelley - i didn't see this until today. I'm so relieved the tests are negative. You must have been going nuts waiting. So what is a Histiocytoma? Is it just a growth or does it come from a bite or something else? How is it now...is it getting smaller? So glad Ryder's okay and great mommy job of getting it looked into right away. :thumbsup:


It's a growth, a benign tumor. It's growing right off the top of his skin so it isn't even deep down. It went from 5mm to 3.5-4mm, so it's doing a lot better and shirking, which made his vet very happy! It made me happy too and he got spoiled rotten last night because of it.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I bet he did get spoiled last night. What a relief!!


----------

